

Pandora Lives a Little Longer, House Passes Webcaster Act - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/pandora_lives_a_little_longer_house_passes_webcaster_act.php

======
akd
I'm surprised they managed to get this done with all the credit bailout noise.

